# From the island of malta



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering, just a fun thing are anyone of you actually MALTESE in the country not the dog. Just wondering I am actually MALTESE my mother was born there and I have been as well and speak it fleuently. Just wanted to know if anyone else is a MALTESE with a maltese. I am being a little crazy but try words to see and I have him trained to come in the language so its kinda cute.

Lynda and Maximillian


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

You may be the first Maltese with a Maltese here! 

Welcome!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been to Malta - closest I can come to that! And, it is an absolutely beautiful country!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

No, but I've always wanted to go there! Welcome!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's pretty cool. So you could be the President of a Maltese club....:aktion033:

Welcome to our forum! 


Are there a lot of maltese dogs in Malta these days? More than any other breed?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome! I'm not Maltese but I've been to Malta with university. It was a class trip and a Maltese girl, who had moved to Canada, came with us. I loved it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Woohoo!! Maltese with Maltese!! Hey, so I want to know what Pat asked. Are there alot of Maltese in Malta? If so, Malta seems like heaven!! :innocent:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Well alot of my rellies have them in Malta but I am the first in my family to have a Maltese in Canada. I as happy some of you have been there, I should have given my Max a real maltese name but I call him my little devil in Maltese I just have to give the right spelling of it...lol I tell him to come which is AYA in Maltese. He knows that one...he he


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

New pic of Maxie


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome. This is weird, I was just looking at this yacht in Malta. LOL
xoxoxoxo


Fathom available for charter through BCR Yachts - Charter - SuperyachtTimes.com


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

That is so cool, being Maltese AND owning one, too...so glad to have you aboard here at SM!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

wELCOME ..my uncle is from malta.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've been to Malta, but was very disappointed not to see a Maltese dog there. It is a beautiful country, but I did so want to get a picture of a Maltese dog in Malta. Oh well, I guess I have to go Malta again and try to find some non human natives. Welcome to SM.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

revakb2 said:


> I've been to Malta, but was very disappointed not to see a Maltese dog there. It is a beautiful country, but I did so want to get a picture of a Maltese dog in Malta. Oh well, I guess I have to go Malta again and try to find some non human natives. Welcome to SM.


My husband has been to Malta too and has not seen a Maltese there. But it is a beautiful island with lot of history.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

WOW :w00t: Please tell us more about your heritage...Jeanne


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Welcome 4: to you and Max So glad you joined us. I've never known a human Maltese before. Is that what people from Malta are called? Hope you like it here. I couldn't see the photo of Max though


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Hi and welcome. This is weird, I was just looking at this yacht in Malta. LOL
> xoxoxoxo
> 
> 
> Fathom available for charter through BCR Yachts - Charter - SuperyachtTimes.com


Kerry - talk about champagne and caviar dreams. :wub: I'd loooove to go to Malta that way.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM! It would be great to hear from you about your country.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome to SM, how awesome to be a maltese and have a maltese:chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Kerry - talk about champagne and caviar dreams. :wub: I'd loooove to go to Malta that way.


Hey Sue!!! That boat is fabulous!!! Now that would be great to travel to Malta on~~Weren't maltese dogs orginally from Malta.....????? 

Now back to the subject......Welcome to Spoiled Maltese.......You will love it here!! Please post pics of your baby and we would all love to hear more about your country.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. Are you spoiled? Sorry, bad joke. lol

That is so neat that you are from Malta - would love to hear more about your country. Do they have an official dog and it is the Maltese? The state I'm from has an official dog, the Catahoula Leopard Dog. 

Linda


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi All,

I am glad I found SM and no I am not spoiled well maybe a little. he he. Yes all know that Malta is where the original dog came from and it passed thru the years and sometimes I find they say Italy but they have the italian greyhound the Maltese is from Malta hence the name...Well its very hot in Malta so if they did have a Maltese as we all know they would be indoors like most of our fur babies are, they are such high maintenance...lol but we love each and everyone. Well Max pic on my avatar but I did put a big one on my signature but it doesnt seem to be working...Help did I do something wrong....Okay I will try again and I will tell you more about Malta.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just found you here on SM. Welcome. Max is adorable. I love your siggy picture. Now I want to see more pictures! That's neat that you are Maltese and have a Maltese.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

I remember before we went to Malta this year I was telling the kids that the Maltese dogs would be running around like squirrels there. They did not believe me of course but it was kind of funny.

Great place with wonderful history, shopping and food.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That's too cool! 

I'm Irish... maybe later on I'll get an Irish Wolfhound... :w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Your little Max is such a sweet bundle of fluff! :wub2:

Welcome to SM, really cool you are Maltese and have a maltese....love it.



malteseboy22 said:


> New pic of Maxie


----------

